# anchoring



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Started fishing more and more in deep rocky areas, ie. the edge, etc. I always seem to get the anchor stuck when I do anchor. Haven't lost one yet, but it isvery time consuming to try and get it unstuck. I am thinking about either an anchor ball or one of those anchor savors (were the chain it conneted to the back of the anchor and it will brake away from the front and pull out backwards). Does anyone have any suggestions on which would work best for getting stuck anchors up.

thanks


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We have a wreck anchor on the boat for places we know we may get hung or if we've gotten hung there in the past. 

Wealso acquired a regular 13#anchor awhile back and have that mounted up front on a roller. It is rigged to be a break away, like this.... http://florida-offshore.com/content-44.html- but we use a heavy heavy duty zip tie from harbor freight in place of the coat hanger, the oversized zip tiehas worked perfect b/c we've had to pop the anchorloose a few times.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I use both methods you refer. 

For the anchor saver, just use heavy duty zip ties to secure the chain to the anchor shaft. The anchor ball is a back saver not necessarily an anchor saver but well worth the $$$$ to the anchor puller..:hotsun

Good luck @ the edge...

Jimmy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the anchor ring assemblies, Heavy duty and guranteed.

Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I kinda asked the same question earlier:

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic275027-11-1.aspx?Highlight=anchor+rigging

I tried the stainless cable from West M, and lost an anchor due to corrosion in less than a year. I end up using chain to the end, with zip ties and 300lb mono.

Search some more, and you may come up with what works for you. 

Also mark your anchor, and when Sealark finds it, he'll call you ONCE, then he'll sell it to people like me!!!! :doh


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *jjam (1/5/2010)*I use both methods you refer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Like you ever pull up the anchor..oke...Anchor ball is awesome


----------



## 2tofly (Jan 16, 2009)

Anchor ball, sufficient chain, proper scope for depth of the water and Mother-in-Law rig (whatsome of us in the Keyscall the reverse anchor rigging using the tie wrap or heavy mono), makes anchoring and retrieval a breeze.

Mark:usaflag


----------

